# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > Public International Law >  Center for Terrorism Law Monthly Activity Report October 2008

## رابعة

Center for Terrorism LawMonthly Activity ReportOctober 2008

1.  Senior Research Fellow, Javier Rocha spoke to San Antonio Police Department cadets at the Center for Terrorism Law on October 2008.  Mr. Rocha provided information on the Center for Terrorism Law as well as search and seizure issues, how to brief a case, and reasons for briefing a case.  Additionally, the law library staff gave the cadets a tour of their facility.           

2.  CTL continues to coordinate with the American Embassy Kuwait regarding the development of a university level (for academic credit) course at the American University Kuwait on legal and policy matters related to terrorism.  The tentative date for the Kuwait based event is early 2009.  Dr. Rawda Awwad, a professor at the American University of Kuwait will visit the Center for Terrorism Law in December 2008 to develop materials on the legal issues for the course.

3.  The Center for Terrorism Law is coordinating a national symposium to be held 5-6 March 2009 in Houston, Texas, to provide information on how to develop appropriate security methods and procedures to mitigate a business’ potential legal liability in the event of acts of terrorism or crime.  The symposium is entitled:  “_Terrorism, Crime & Business: Understanding the Fundamental Legal and Security Liability Issues for American Business_.”  _See_ www.stmarytx.edu/ctl for additional details.  United States Congressman Mike McCaul, 10th District, Texas, will be the keynote speaker.  The topics covered include:

·        An overview of the aims and objectives of the global terror threat posed by Al-Qaeda-styled terror groups, sub-state terror groups, and “lone wolf” terrorists.  
·        An analysis of the specific threats to American business sectors that are deemed part of the nation’s “critical infrastructure,” i.e. energy, petro-chemical, electric utilities, communication, transportation, health, etc.
·        An understanding of the varied legal issues associated with terrorism and criminal negligence claims against businesses that have suffered a terror attack or serious criminal act in cyberspace or the physical world.
·        A comprehensive review of how to develop appropriate security methods and procedures to mitigate business’ potential legal liability.  
4.  The law review article entitled:  _The Protect America Act of 2007:  A Framework for Improving Intelligence Collection in the War on Terror_, by  Professor Addicott and Congressman Michael McCaul (10th District, Texas) is forthcoming in the Fall 2008 edition of the University of Texas School of Law, The Texas Review of Law and Politics. 

*5.  The law review article entitled:  The Political Question Doctrine and Civil Liability for Contracting Companies on the “Battlefield,” by Professor Addicott is forthcoming in Volume 28 of The Review, University of Texas School of Law. * 


6.  CTL continues work on the 5th edition of the Center for Terrorism Law’s primary text entitled, Terrorism Law: Materials, Cases, Comments.  The final book will be published in 2009 by Lawyers and Judges Publishing Company.

7.  CTL continues to coordinate cyber training initiatives with the Center for Infrastructure Assurance and Security (CIAS) at the University of Texas San Antonio.

8.  At the invitation of U.S. Southern Command, Professor Addicott traveled to Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, on 17 October 2008 as part of a civilian leaders’ visit.  

9.  Professor Addicott conducted the following media events and public speeches for the month of October:

Media:
1.                 30 October 2008, KOGO AM 600, San Diego, CA radio interview (topic:  _Defeating the Radical Islamic Movement in Afghanistan and Western Pakistan by Enlisting “Moderate Taliban” Factions_).
2.                 30 October 2008, WGST AM 640, Atlanta, GA radio interview (topic: _Talking with the Taliban as a New U.S. Strategy to Bring Stability to Afghanistan_).
3.                 29 October 2008, La Opini&Oacute;n, Los Angeles, CA newspaper article (topic: _Obama es el que m&aacute;s amenazas ha recibido_).  
4.                 29 October 2008, WTAM AM 1100, Cleveland, OH radio interview (topic: _General Patraeus and His New Afghan Strategy_).
5.                 29 October 2008, KTRH AM 740, Houston, TX radio interview (topic: _Borrowing a Page from the Apache Campaign –U.S. Military Using Taliban Fighters to Hunt Down Other Elements of the Taliban_).  
6.                 23 October 2008, WGST AM 640, Atlanta, GA radio interview (topic: _Strengths and Weaknesses:  National Security Platforms of Presidential Candidates_).
7.                 22 October 2008, KOGO AM 600, San Diego, CA radio interview (topic:  _Discussion of U.S. Presidential Race and Purported al-Qa’eda Support for John McCain_).
8.                 22 October 2008, KLIF AM 570, Dallas, TX radio interview (topic: _Discussion of al-Qa’eda Group’s Pronounced Support for Presidential Candidate John McCain_).
9.                 22 October 2008, The Guetzloe Report, WAMT AM 1190, Orlando, FL radio interview (topic_: Discussion of Detention Operations at Guantanamo Bay Naval Base and Proposals to “Close GITMO”)._
10.             15 October 2008, KVI AM 570, Seattle, WA radio interview (topic: _Long-term Strategies for Al-Qa’eda Network_).
11.             14 October 2008, KXLY AM 920, Spokane, WA radio interview (topic: _Senator Obama’s Readiness for National Terror Crisis_).
12.             13 October 2008, KTRH AM 740, Houston, TX radio interview (topic: _Bioterrorism - Local, State, and Federal Responsibilities_).  
13.             12 October 2008, KENS 5 -CBS, San Antonio, TX TV interview (topic: _U.S. Policy Towards Pakistan_).
14.             10 October 2008, KTRH AM 740, Houston, TX radio interview (topic: _Fearful Alliance South of the Border?_).  http://www.ktrh.com/cc-common/news/sections/newsarticle.html?feed=121300&article=4383629. 
15.             9 October 2008, KTRH AM 740, Houston, TX radio interview (topic: _Islamic Terrorist Groups Use of Drug Routes to Enter the United States_).
16.             7 October 2008, The Anniston Star, Anniston, AL newspaper article (topic: _McCain Wrote on Behalf of Ex-trooper Fowler_).  
17.             5 October 2008, San Antonio, Express-News, San Antonio, TX newspaper article (topic: _Autopsy Report on Soldier Reads Like a Horror Story_).  http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/local_news/Family_fears_son_knew_real_horror_of_war.html.

Speeches:

1.                 30 October 2008, Addicott spoke on _Legal and Policy Issues Facing the United States of American in the War on Terror at Columbus State University_, Hallock Lecture Series, Columbus, GA.
2.                 28 October 2008, Addicott spoke on _Terrorism and the Rule of Law_ at an Officer’s Professional Development (OPD) seminar for the Office of the Staff Judge Advocate, Fort Sam Houston, TX.
3.                 13 October 2008, Addicott spoke on _Legal Issues Associated with Cyber Security_ to business executives at Raytheon, Dallas, TX.
4.                 9 October 2008, Addicott spoke on _Cyber Challenges Existing Laws at the Cyber Awareness Summit_, Shreveport, LA.
5.                 7 October 2008, Addicott spoke on _Cyberterrorism: Legal & Policy Issues_ at the ArkLaTex chapter general membership breakfast of the Association for Communications, Electronics, Intelligence and Information Systems Professionals, Bossier City, LA.
6.                 1 October 2008, Addicott spoke on _Terrorism, Crime and Business: Understanding the Fundamental Legal and Policy Liability Issues for American Business_ at a seminar for business leaders, Houston, TX.




Jeffrey F. AddicottProfessor of Law &Director, Center for Terrorism Law

----------

